# Examples of successful appeals for additional tracker compensation...



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2018)

Jim Stafford has an excellent thread here: 
*Issues to consider if appealing Compensation for Tracker Mortgage*

This could be complemented by real examples. Could people post details in this thread of claims they have made for additional compensation and whether they have been successful or not.

I suggest the following format:

Lender:Bank of Ireland
Cause: Interest on car loan which would not have been necessary
Amount claimed: €4,000
Amount awarded: €4,000

Lender: AIB
Cause : Emotional distress due to not being able to give kids holidays
             Opportunity cost of not contributing to pension fund
Amount claimed: €50,000
Amount awarded: nil.

This is only to do with claims for additional compensation to help people to get an idea of what succeeds and what doesn't.

Don't use this thread for cases of homes lost, switched to a different lender, or wrong interest rates.

Brendan


----------



## Gavin77 (1 Jan 2019)

Just wondering if anyone has appealed the compensation awarded. 
We are going through the process waiting on a date for an oral hearing with kbc.


----------



## haveaniceday (1 Jan 2019)

Hi there - my friend did - it was with BOI - the process was relatively painless and they got extra compensation
They did not have an oral hearing by they way  - they just got a cheque/bank transfer.


----------



## Gavin77 (1 Jan 2019)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Miraculous (19 May 2019)

Lender: AIB
Cause : AIB not giving us the option of returning to our tracker when we requested to breakout.
Amount claimed: €10,000
Amount awarded: €12,000

Hi, we've had success with the appeal panel. Tracker mortgage from 2004,  fixed for 10 years ending in 2017. AIB eventually compensated us from 2017 onwards after at first refusing to put us back on our tracker.
I appealed because we had requested to break out of our fixed rate in 2014 and were not given an option of our tracker back. With no tracker option the break out was not worth it so we stayed fixed until 2017. I requested the adjustment be made from 2014 (interest and overpayments, minus the 4000 break out fee). They have accepted this, plus €2000 which I didn't ask for.
Posting the acceptance letter tomorrow.

Detailed here: Appeal to Panel successful. Got tracker rate back from when I tried to break out of fixed rate


----------



## Hairymilo (16 Apr 2020)

Miraculous said:


> Lender: AIB
> Cause : AIB not giving us the option of returning to our tracker when we requested to breakout.
> Amount claimed: €10,000
> Amount awarded: €12,000
> ...


----------



## Hairymilo (16 Apr 2020)

Hi Miraculous, I have the exact same claim for redress. Did AIB also recalculate your mortgage correctly from 2014? A full re run of your mortgage account?


----------



## RSheila (10 Nov 2022)

Hello, 

Old but more appropriate thread for this. 

I was incorrectly taken off my tracker and not offered it again between 2009 and 2019. I knew nothing about how shafted I had been (spent my entire 20s and my sons childhood struggling), until the same letter you got popped through my letter box April 2019 with a cheque for just over €20k and the same off the warehoused portion of my loan (spent the last 10 years on interest only or split mortgage payments). 

When the shock wore off 6 months later I began the appeal process (Jan 2020) In Feb 2022 I had an oral hearing with the panel (B), which depute my best efforts was highly emotional. 

A few week ago I received their decision - due to 1. impacts on my career (I demonstrated the pressure on the business during a recession and how I could have stayed open had I not had enormous mortgage payments) and 
2. psychological distress caused by unnecessary constant contact by the bank and forbearance. 

(I cannot share the documents but I can give the exact wording of the reasons for a successful appeal, just ask!)

I have been awarded an additional €29k compensation, which I did not expect but absolutely deserve. And more! 

Should I accept this (doing so will mean me signing to say I cannot take it any further) or should I bring it to the courts/ombudsman???

I still have to see exactly what my options are and I have not taken this for legal advice. 

Note: I have appealed on my own and didn’t receive any financial or legal advice at the time of writing.


----------



## SaySomething (10 Nov 2022)

RSheila said:


> Hello,
> 
> Old but more appropriate thread for this.
> 
> ...


While there is a possibility you might be awarded more by going to the Ombudsman or through the Courts, there's equally a possibility you'd be awarded less or nothing at all. You can also expect to wait at least another 2 years, if not 3 or more, until your case is heard by either.


----------

